# Finding employees for shingle work in Texas



## Chris Arrington (Oct 6, 2017)

I am through with crew members, working for a sub contractor, holding up jobs for any number of reasons. In my 35 years as a construction contractor in Texas, I have never been so frustrated with labor as I am today. I am not alone. In the past two years I have had numerous jobs held up for ransom on the driveway of a home by the labor crew. We are all set up to do the job and the crew says "We don't want to do the work. However, $10 more per square would keep this job on track for a start today." We look at Jefe and he says "Sorry, I can't make them get to work." 

All this to ask, WHERE IS THE BEST SITE OR AVENUE TO FIND LEGAL, ETHICAL, HARD WORKING PEOPLE THAT CAN BE TRAINED TO DO STEEP SLOPE ROOFING WORK, IN TEXAS?


----------



## theHisO (Nov 29, 2015)

*employees*

the roofing labor system is broken. i know how to fix it but getting started is gonna be tough. i feel your pain


----------

